# Tapered ISO cricketts



## 03demax (Oct 19, 2009)

I mostly spray coatings and do a little PVC single ply. I need to install 12' long cricketts along the edge of a roof so the water can drain into scupper boxes. The cricketts will be back to back for a total of 24' between the scuppers. The question I have is how to do this and keep the edge all the same heightwhile the ISO is tapering. Thanks for the help!!


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Can you post a sketch of what you want, it's hard to explain since taper is like a big jig saw puzzle but what you are asking will take alot of cutting and leave a lot of waste.

Many commercial roofing suppliers will provide you with a tapered package price, as well as a diagram of how to install said insulation upon purchase of the system.


----------



## 03demax (Oct 19, 2009)

I will try to draw something. I have the tapered price and drawing it is the roof edge detail i am really not sure how to do.


----------



## rwolfe (May 14, 2009)

You can't keep the edge level unless you run a one way slope off the edge then install cricket at the bottom of the taper.

In other words install 1/4" per foot board against the roof edge sloping into the roof. Then install diamond shaped saddles where the 1/4" board dies into the roof. 

Best I can do without drawing a picture.


----------



## chermand (May 22, 2010)

crickets are generlly installed below perimeter edge or against a vertical substrate. If there is enough room for a full saddle problem solved if not can you add a vertical substate that would give you a raised horrizonal plane to but your crickets up to? You could even add more fake ones around the perimeter to make it look like a design feature. Tapered panels over a half saddle to counter the fall on the horizonal plan at the back edge of the cricket does work but you would still have to contend with the exposed back edge of the cricket.


----------

